# Just bought a Canon Pixma Pro 9000 Mk II



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 12, 2011)

Before I was printing with a lab called Meridian Pro, and using Kodak Endura paper. Are there any other papers you guys recommend? Should I stick with lustre? Does Metallic matter? I'll be doing mostly landscape color prints, SOME black and white. THANKS!

Oh, and WHERE can I buy paper or get a sample pack of different papers?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the same printer and love it. Try Amazon.


----------



## burgo (Feb 12, 2011)

these are the papers recommended

  Plain Paper (13mm): 151  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Super White Paper (SW-201): 101   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  High Resolution Paper (HR-101N): A3+: 21, A3: 51, A4: 81   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Photo Paper Pro (PR-101): A3+: 2, A3/A4: 11, 6"x4": 21   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Photo Paper Plus Glossy (PP-101): A3+: 2, A3/A4/5"x7": 11, 6"x4": 21  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Photo Paper Plus Semi-gloss (SG-201): A3+: 2, A3/A4: 11, 6"x4": 21   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glossy Photo Paper (GP-401): A3+: 2, A3/A4: 11, 6"x4": 21   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Matte Photo Paper (MP-101): A3+: 2, A3/A4: 11, 6"x4": 21   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fine Art Paper "Photo Rag" (FA-PR1): A3+/A3+A4: 1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fine Art Paper "Premium Matte" (FA-PM1): A3+/A3/A4: 1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fine Art Paper "Museum Etching" (FA-ME1): A3+/A3/A4: 1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Other Fine Art Paper: A3+/A3+A4: 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Photo Stickers (PS-101): 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Transparency (CF-102): 31  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  T-Shirt Transfers (TR-301): 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Envelopes (DL, Com#10): 10
My advise is use the best quality papers always as a poor quality paper will effect your print.


----------

